# Casual sex is overrated...slightly jaded.



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If you're totally honest with yourself, which would you rather have. A relationship with someone you care about or sex with a different person every week with whom you have no connection whatsoever?

In the past 3 weeks I've slept with 2 women and feel absolutely nothing for them. The sex was ok and it's another notch on the bedpost but I literally feel no different for having had the experiences. You don't gain anything internally or change or grow as a person by racking up the numbers.

It really is no replacement for having some you care about and who cares for you. Call me a pvssy whatever, but I'm being honest here. Don't get me wrong I'll take the casual sex over nothing at all, it's not like I have anything better to do lol but it's like mutual masturbation in reality if you never connect with the person.

I envy you fellas out there that have found a decent woman to spend your time (life?) with. You don't know how lucky you are...you'll joke about how they p1ss you off all the time and how you can't wait for them to leave the house but in reality they are a part of you, wether you are willing to acknowledge it or not. And that's cool. I wish I had that.

So, be honest...what would you rather have? And you can't have both


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

My mrs and our relationship without a doubt


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Only 2 in 3 weeks? There's your problem right there :lol:

I genuinely think I'd be happy only sleeping with thr current girlfriend for the rest of my days. Sex with strangers is never as good. Yea it's different but before you learn what they really like, it's always going to be mediocre


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

2 in 3 weeks is a record for me mate lmao I'm not bragging at all. Just thought it would give me some sort of good feeling inside...nothing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Both.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

It has done something it's made u realise that your priorities are changing your rdy to start the settling down process so knowing this you can change your tact. Good luck.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> It has done something it's made u realise that your priorities are changing your rdy to start the settling down process so knowing this you can change your tact. Good luck.


Yea I suppose you're right mate. A year ago I had absolutely no clue what I wanted, now I may have figured it out at least. I always thought getting laid was the hard part when it's the complete opposite, it's finding a girl you can be happy with that's the real challenge.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Yea I suppose you're right mate. A year ago I had absolutely no clue what I wanted, now I may have figured it out at least. I always thought getting laid was the hard part when it's the complete opposite, it's finding a girl you can be happy with that's the real challenge.


I'd try a dating site a good one like eharmony. That way you can filter who contacts you so if u have a thing for fat munters then generally u put that in ur prefs etc and only fat munters contact you. This way your only having to meet women who are up your street, then you can meet and see if you click.

That's what I'd do if I got divorced to hell with pubs and clubs.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

A relationship for definite.

Can't imagine going out 'looking' for sex after being in a relationship for so long.

Everyone who's single usually will say it's better but that's because at night when they get bored of pleasuring themselves, they just want a woman.

A lad I used to know was in a relationship for 6 years and always criticised me for not being in a relationship and then when he got his missus up the duff she left him and now he says he couldn't be happier single. That's the mindset of young lads these days, no offense whatsoever. Been in that sort of mind about it myself but really. It's those that say that that are probably going to one day live a lonely lifrm

I'd take female companionship over a f*ck buddy any day.

All the bullsh*t you get with birds who want you, then don't, go find another guy or two or three and get their orifices smashed by 10-20 different men in a month or two are just vermin and that's what alot of birds do, guys included and it's just silly and immature and sheepish.

Mind you, it's the craze these days. 'Go out and pull'.

Bullsh*it. Rather sit at home with my feet up, chow down on some good food and get a beej off my beautiful missus.

True love happens, some people get it. Some don't.

No less of a man for loving a woman and not using her.

Enough said. Good post. Good question.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I dunno tbh, I find it hard connecting with people and as such have only ever loved 1 girl, no-one else has come close. It was great, but tbh I've had better sex with other girls I've been with since, but none of them have been one nighters then on to the next, more fvck buddies and the likes where you really get to know each other, what the other likes, and genuinely enjoy being around them. Tbh my current fvck buddy would be my gf if I wasn't moving away, she's a diamond.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> I'd try a dating site a good one like eharmony. That way you can filter who contacts you so if u have a thing for fat munters then generally u put that in ur prefs etc and only fat munters contact you. This way your only having to meet women who are up your street, then you can meet and see if you click.
> 
> That's what I'd do if I got divorced to hell with pubs and clubs.


Way ahead of you there lol been on POF the past 3 months, that's where I get my lays. And before that was on another less slutty site which is where I met my last gf...who ironically turned out to be a massive slut....

It's easy to get a date but you've got to sift through hordes of attention wh0res. Can be frustrating.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Try a proper dating site match.com and eharmony are for ppl who want to have more than just sex. Pof and other slutty sites have there place but you've outgrown then so move onto the next lvl of dating site. Anyway break over back to work I go good luck in ur pursuit.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

anabolik said:


> Way ahead of you there lol been on POF the past 3 months, that's where I get my lays. And before that was on another less slutty site which is where I met my last gf...who ironically turned out to be a massive slut....
> 
> It's easy to get a date but you've got to sift through hordes of attention wh0res. Can be frustrating.


I was a regular in the Gum clinic when I was on there.. thank fook I never caught anything.. went through that site like a sweet shop, at the time it was fun if your feeling lonely and need some attention.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> A relationship for definite.
> 
> Can't imagine going out 'looking' for sex after being in a relationship for so long.
> 
> ...


Exactly. That's the only real reason I've been trying to get laid so often lately. Been used to having regular sex for so long with my gf then when it stops I feel depressed having to resort to getting myself off. But it made me realise that's not all I was missing. I'd rather only have sex once or twice a week with a girl I loved than every single day with different girls who I cared nothing for.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Both.


Not an option...in my thread at least 



Leeds89 said:


> I dunno tbh, I find it hard connecting with people and as such have only ever loved 1 girl, no-one else has come close. It was great, but tbh I've had better sex with other girls I've been with since, but none of them have been one nighters then on to the next, more fvck buddies and the likes where you really get to know each other, what the other likes, and genuinely enjoy being around them. Tbh my current fvck buddy would be my gf if I wasn't moving away, she's a diamond.


I've got a fvck buddy but have no emotions towards her at all. And plus I find it hard to develop feelings or even respect for a woman who i know is getting it from other guys while I'm seeing her. Double-standards? Yea maybe lol



phoenix1980 said:


> Try a proper dating site match.com and eharmony are for ppl who want to have more than just sex. Pof and other slutty sites have there place but you've outgrown then so move onto the next lvl of dating site. Anyway break over back to work I go good luck in ur pursuit.


I would but finances don't allow at the moment. Good idea though. When I start working again I'll have a look into it.



Bulk1 said:


> I was a regular in the Gum clinic when I was on there.. thank fook I never caught anything.. went through that site like a sweet shop, at the time it was fun if your feeling lonely and need some attention.


I met 4 different lasses from dating sites and they all let me go bareback lol I'm scared to go to the clinic now. My little fella seems happy enough though so I'm hoping I've been lucky.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Not an option...in my thread at least
> 
> I've got a fvck buddy but have no emotions towards her at all. And plus I find it hard to develop feelings or even respect for a woman who i know is getting it from other guys while I'm seeing her. Double-standards? Yea maybe lol
> 
> ...


Tbh it's a weird situation so I guess not applicable to this thread after all. We are exclusive, but aren't going out, nor seeing each other, just fvcking each other :lol: I have no idea how this arrangement was made, but I like it


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

DurkinG said:


> A relationship for definite.
> 
> Can't imagine going out 'looking' for sex after being in a relationship for so long.
> 
> ...


He got her up the duff and she left him? That's a win win.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's certainly not over-rated, it has its place and it isn't supposed to be a substitute for a proper relationship, merely a different form of fun..

I have ridiculously high standards for a girlfriend, and by that I mean standards for the relationship, not the girl herself, if that makes sense.. Therefore most of my life I've been single and I'm happy f*cking around until I meet someone I actually want to be with.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Without doubt women are the most irritating, non logical creatures on the planet, and im sure most agree... however, i wouldnt live without my 'annoyance'/soon to be wife because despite all the ups and downs on balance it makes you are more rounded person- even more so with the arrival of kids. Behind every good man is a women- id agree with that.

I would also agree that they are snakes with tits but then life never does runs straight and true its about managing your relationship.

One night stands, good for catching aids and not much else, im of the same opinion of the OP- never had any fullfillment from them and now at 29 years old my whole perspective of life and sex has changed.

Id rather be loved and love, support and be supportive then be a cock and balls for one night.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

As much as I love my gf and the sex great god do I miss the one nighters nothing more exciting then being with new girl for first time.

Think every bloke should be aloud a one off once a year just to keep us sane.


----------



## asty (Dec 12, 2010)

It's took a few months but agree with the OP , had a really **** year last year with the gf , we were talking about marriage and kids but it all went bad no sex and just not getting on so I moved out at Xmas now after seeing a few other girls and getting back with the gf at the same time ???? we now appreciate what we had/got its still hard coz sex isn't great but it's still better to have Somone you can be happy with in every other way than just a hole to do lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

anabolik said:


> 2 in 3 weeks is a record for me mate lmao I'm not bragging at all. Just thought it would give me some sort of good feeling inside...nothing.


Lol, I was going to say 2 in 3 weeks is actually pretty good, but then read they're from POF in which case you're slacking lad!

If you want a girl to settle down with, they will come along. I just got lucky and found one quite quickly on my last POF rampage


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I can't remember what casual sex is. Current relationship is 16 years old and the one immediately before that lasted about ten so I've had only two partners since I was 19 or 20. I don't feel like I've missed out on much to be honest and wouldn't change it. A bit of variety would be nice but you can't have your cake and eat it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I can't remember what casual sex is. *Current relationship is 16 years old* and the one immediately before that lasted about ten so I've had only two partners since I was 19 or 20. I don't feel like I've missed out on much to be honest and wouldn't change it. A bit of variety would be nice but you can't have your cake and eat it.


Wish my current relationship was with a 16 year old...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Random dirty sex with different women .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Think they're must only be me who hadn't got the first clue what POF is stands for or does?

Never bloody heard of it till the other day.... I apparently have a sheltered life ....:-/


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Random* dirty* sex with different women .


I like your style. Vanilla sex is rather dull :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Cath 22.......empty your nads into a woman in a cold act of casual sex or have the loving connected sex only a relationship brings and put up with all the **** tha relationships bring lol

On balance, I'm a relationship guy


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

anabolik said:


> If you're totally honest with yourself, which would you rather have. A relationship with someone you care about or sex with a different person every week with whom you have no connection whatsoever?
> 
> In the past 3 weeks I've slept with 2 women and feel absolutely nothing for them. The sex was ok and it's another notch on the bedpost but I literally feel no different for having had the experiences. You don't gain anything internally or change or grow as a person by racking up the numbers.
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha !!! So funny . I'm guessing you thought that was really good going? I'm also guessing you're v young and inexperienced. Don't let it get you down mate . The right woman will come along one day so don't sweat about it , just enjoy yourself while you can .


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Would much rather be in a relationship, think I would struggle with finding a new women as I'm well out of practice in finding a new one lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

This last 3 years I've slept with around 30ish women with a couple I've stayed with for 3-4 months and I feel exactly the same way as you mate.

I feel like I need to get a fvcking grip and find a decent girl I can settle down with because this sh1t is ok when your 18 but not when your 28 IMO


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> I like your style. Vanilla sex is rather dull :thumb:


I like variety


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah - been married 12 years now and couldn't be happier (well could have had some kids but that wasn't to be). Would hate to be going on the prowl - I like nothing better than sitting on the couch of a night with the missus (or curled up in bed)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> I like variety


It's not real sex if you don't have to apologise for your actions afterwards :lol:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

anabolik said:


> If you're totally honest with yourself, which would you rather have. A relationship with someone you care about or sex with a different person every week with whom you have no connection whatsoever?
> 
> In the past 3 weeks I've slept with 2 women and feel absolutely nothing for them. The sex was ok and it's another notch on the bedpost but I literally feel no different for having had the experiences. You don't gain anything internally or change or grow as a person by racking up the numbers.
> 
> ...


I know exactly where your coming from mate. But you only realise this when your single.

After 7-8 months of being in a relationship, the girl really starts to grate on you - i know no one is perfect but i go through phases where i think f*ck this, would rather be free and single with nothing to worry about!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

ppls perspectives on what is important change at different times, you have reached yours, when i hit 30 i realised companionship and enjoying being with someone who had the same interests as me was more important than a quick shag.

i slept around abit when younger and each fanny usually comes with something you dont want (stalker/crazy ex/40 kids etc ) , personally i dont need or want the **** that comes with it anymore.

there are different stages in most relationships -its easy to see when its time to move on

1 / you look at her and want to bang the **** off her

2 / you still want to bang her (not as much) and am starting to think about what you have in common

3/ banging her is a chore and her voice grates on you like an untuned violin , you realise you dont have much in common

4/ she wants sex and you just want to go to the pub to get out the way

if you hit stage 3 you are with the wrong person and its time to look elsewhere.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

pugster said:


> ppls perspectives on what is important change at different times, you have reached yours, when i hit 30 i realised companionship and enjoying being with someone who had the same interests as me was more important than a quick shag.
> 
> i slept around abit when younger and *each fanny usually comes with something you dont* want (stalker/crazy ex/40 kids etc ) , personally i dont need or want the **** that comes with it anymore.


MASSIVE flaps :sad:


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

It's overrated IMO. Not my kind of thing really, don't get me wrong, I've got a FWB but I'm single. Would like a relationship but haven't found a real man yet 

I could go home on Fri/Sat nights after work with different men but I choose not to. Each to their own but it's not for me


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> As much as I love my gf and the sex great god do I miss the one nighters nothing more exciting then being with new girl for first time.
> 
> Think every bloke should be aloud a one off once a year just to keep us sane.


I think this should be made law.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i gave all my playing about when i met the mrs cant say i miss it it's nice to be settled down.for me anyway


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

when i was single i eventually realised that i would rather sit and home and masterbate than go out and pull someone just for the sake of it. it was messing with my head.

relationship for me. the trust, the comfort, the cuddles, waking up next to them, looking forward to seeing them and knowing that all my little kinks and pervs will be well and truly catered for


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> when i was single i eventually realised that i would rather sit and home and masterbate than go out and pull someone just for the sake of it. it was messing with my head.
> 
> relationship for me. the trust, the comfort, the cuddles, waking up next to them, looking forward to seeing them and knowing that all my little kinks and pervs will be well and truly catered for


"baaaaabe, go get the pct sheets, we're having wee wee sex"

Or is that just me :confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

resten said:


> "baaaaabe, go get the pct sheets, we're having wee wee sex"
> 
> Or is that just me :confused1:


lmao! yep - just you!

we do that in the bath! lmao


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sex with a boyfriend definitely is better! It's refreshing to read that the majority of men favour sex in a relationship over a one nighter.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

casual sex does its job, but nothing compares to being in a relationship in the long run for me.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

110% my girlfriend over any casual relationship.

I've had them not proud been "single" for 2 years recently and I was never really single, bit jack the lad and it gets boring really fast it's just cos you have nothing to do and the girls aren't up to your standard of a relationship or maybe you have some emotional issues you need sorting out and arent ready to commit yourself.

I'm totally happy in a relationship and everythin that goes with it, it's when I feel my best bout everything not just the sex, life is more complete.

Casual sex or one night stands are just that mutual masturbation as OP has said, there's no deeper connection or bond it serves a purpose but it wont make you happy. The high fives to your mates for doing it eventually wear thin when you get whatever emotional baggage your carrying off you.

If i was single now I'd ignore girls totally and focus on myself, totally devote myself to training, family and friends etc and just forget the whole picking up girls thing, its mega over rated.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

I remember days not so long back when I had 5 on the go at once. 4 casual and one a bit more serious.

I got sick of the constant lying, covering tracks etc.

One day I just said enough is enough.

Been with a girl since September and I look back now at my behavior and think, did I really do all that.

I don't think I'd have the balls now.

The gfs turned me soft.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I get to have both. I'm one of those lucky ones.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I get to have both. I'm one of those lucky ones.


Do you leave your shiny boots and braces on?


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I remember days not so long back when I had 5 on the go at once. 4 casual and one a bit more serious.
> 
> I got sick of the constant lying, covering tracks etc.
> 
> ...


Same bro don't even think it's a case of havin the balls anymore i guess it's just cos your bored at the time single need some entertainment don't want commitment.

But thing is the girls probably do 9 times out of 10 and thats when you feel like you were a big cock lol.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I remember days not so long back when I had 5 on the go at once. 4 casual and one a bit more serious.
> 
> I got sick of the constant lying, covering tracks etc.
> 
> ...


Turns me soft too mate, you're due an upgrade methinks :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

im horrendous at sex tbh...im lucky to have my bird for 6 years! lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

id rather have a relationship, casual shags are sh1t, just want them gone once am done, no feelings there, not good.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

stone14 said:


> id rather have a relationship, casual shags are sh1t, just want them gone once am done, no feelings there, not good.


That sounds horribly awkward. I don't get how girls can have one night stands because they usually have to have an emotional attachment to a guy in the first place to be able to sleep with them. I would say that most girls that are f.uck buddies to someone would like it to turn into a relationship.

Takes a very cold alpha as f.uck female to have sex without feelings getting involved.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

beefdinner said:


> I don't get how girls can have one night stands because they usually have to have an emotional attachment to a guy in the first place to be able to sleep with them. I would say that most girls that are f.uck buddies to someone would like it to turn into a relationship.


yeh I agree with that tbh.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Having been there and done it it my honest opinion sleeping around is highly overated.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stone14 said:


> id rather have a relationship, casual shags are sh1t, just want them gone once am done, no feelings there, not good.


Totally agree. Once you have come you cant get away quick enough.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I get to have both. I'm one of those lucky ones.


you mean greedy


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

beefdinner said:


> That sounds horribly awkward. I don't get how girls can have one night stands because they usually have to have an emotional attachment to a guy in the first place to be able to sleep with them. I would say that most girls that are f.uck buddies to someone would like it to turn into a relationship.
> 
> Takes a very cold alpha as f.uck female to have sex without feelings getting involved.


Very true...

But then most if not all girls above the age of 20 have had a few one night stands!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Sex??

Sex????

It's been so long since i've had sex, i can't even remember who gets tied up..............

Me or the sheep?

I might as well be married :w00t:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

used to love the sleeping around, getting a different girl everytime you go out sort of thing but iv gone off it as of late and have sort of abstained to prioritise other things in life. think now i would rather have the relationship thing but when im there it does my head in! had 2 close mates who wed last year and im best man to 3 mates over the next 12 months and think to meself sometimes thats what i would like, to feel that about a woman and want to spend my life with her!! thats some soppy gay **** right there - feel free to neg


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Being on gear wouldn't have anything to do with Wanting relationships over one nighters do you think? Constant sex when you feel horny and then someone to cwtch you when you feel all sad!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Sex??
> 
> Sex????
> 
> ...


By your Avi you'd think you got your rocks on with pigs. But any farm animal will do for some... is this what bisexual means??


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Its not when your not gettign anything mate  lol


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Id take a relationship any day of the week but im begining to think that there becoming less and less common and harder to find! or mabey its just me i can honestly say iv met 1 decent lass in the last 3 years and even she had deep routed ex issues even after 7 years.

Seems to most lass have taken the ladish pub culture on and just taken it to a whole new level if i go out in leeds like i did last saterday i can safely say 90% of the lasses were just acting vile even more so than me and my mates did in our early 20s


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

definately my fiance. I love her to bits and although we both haven't had sex yet i know it's going to be amazing when were married and do have it. we didnt plan not to have sex until after marriage its just we both knew it would be more special. call me a pvssy or whatever but i'm just telling it how it is in my case :/


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I enjoy sex more with randoms,just feels alot more seedy than sex with your partner haha


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh woe is me! Shaddap!  Being a fatso I rarely get a look in. Ive only ever had long term girlfriends, I never went through that phase of playing around, I certainly missed out! I'm working on sorting this out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

resten said:


> Do you leave your shiny boots and braces on?


no mate, i jump around the room like a kangaroo trying to pull them off and when the trousers come down i trip over the braces


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Being on gear wouldn't have anything to do with Wanting relationships over one nighters do you think? Constant sex when you feel horny and then someone to cwtch you when you feel all sad!


bang on the money with this from my experience.

Oh and FTR if l don't get some soon l fear my darker days returning and me being a not very good husband :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Much more respect for the lads on this board admitting to loving snuggling up on the sofa with the gf lol. Soppy bunch (that I'm part of :lol: )


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a few 'casual experiences' in my younger days and it's not something I'm proud of. Seemed like fun at the time but left me feeling pretty crap about myself.

Being in a committed relationship is more fulfilling in every way. Plus there's always somebody to make the coffee and bacon sandwiches on a Sunday morning :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

casual sex bores me, and its nothing to do with me doing it wrong...probaly had meaningful sex with one person and it was fookin awesome...would happily trade all the partners ive had and times ive had sex for one night with me ex...and no im not going through PCT


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dublin said:


> Is that the same ex that you wrote a poem to when you were pis*ed


lol how you know that, didnt know i mentioned that on here...but it was fooking powerful fella:wub:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> used to love the sleeping around, getting a different girl everytime you go out sort of thing but iv gone off it as of late and have sort of abstained to prioritise other things in life. think now i would rather have the relationship thing but when im there it does my head in! had 2 close mates who wed last year and im best man to 3 mates over the next 12 months and think to meself sometimes thats what i would like, to feel that about a woman and want to spend my life with her!! thats some soppy gay **** right there - feel free to neg


Always the bridesmaid eh? your time will come mate dont you worry!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Always the bridesmaid eh? your time will come mate dont you worry!


Haha!! Cheers buddy - suppose I should be abit more optimistic!!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Depends what age you (or maybe I am/was) l reckon.

10+ years ago as a young buck about town with 60 quid on the hip l was like the proudest peacock of all. Gelled hair, cocky attitude, new threads and muffin juice on l was knee deep in minge every weekend and thought this was the only way to life live.

Then you meet a bird who you really, really fancy and want to bang the ar$e off her in the next 5 minutes but she says the best you can hope for is her (landline) phone number (which you then have to ring and are cacking yourself at the other end of the line as it rings praying her arl fella doesn't answer) so you end up having to take her out (tell the lads if that's what it takes to bang her then so be it) but she's got more about her than the average slut you're used to finding in the clubs at weekend and before you know it you actually end up enjoying being in her company (this wasn't part of the plan you tell yourself, what are these weird "feelings" you're experiencing)

Before you know it you're in love and enjoying the pleasure of sex on tap at the age of 21 for the first time in your life and it's bloody wonderful. You eventually split up and you resort back to your usual laddish ways for the next 2 years until the process repeats itself again. This tends to happen to most men until they finally realise in their late twenties that having a woman to go home to each and every night is definitely where it's really at.

Although you still have a cheeky tug in the shower from time to time


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Never have been the 'relationship type', probably from the **** I've seen which has put me off for life

I'll settle down eventually, but at the minute I can't cope with whining bitches, I like to live my life as I want to

Over the breaks I've been living with my brother who has a fiance(stag do next month  ), a little girl and a little baby boy and I'm not gonna lie it does make me want to settle down and have a family of my own but I'm only 22.. that can wait


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

benno_2010 said:


> Haha!! Cheers buddy - suppose I should be abit more optimistic!!


I was 32 when i met my mrs, all my mates were married with kids etc and i wasnt.. Twas mustard lol

.

Had plenty of girlfriends and had a good time and then i met flo and that was that.. You never know when its gunna happen and if you look for it it never does but tbh if id of met her when i was younger i would probably of messed it up anyway!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

lukeee said:


> I was 32 when i met my mrs, all my mates were married with kids etc and i wasnt.. Twas mustard lol
> 
> .
> 
> Had plenty of girlfriends and had a good time and then i met flo and that was that.. You never know when its gunna happen and if you look for it it never does but tbh if id of met her when i was younger i would probably of messed it up anyway!


That's nice - and it also means there's hope for me yet!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> That's nice - and it also means there's hope for me yet!!


Not had any luck in the freezer section at Asda then? :lol:


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not had any luck in the freezer section at Asda then? :lol:


Haha!! Too busy to shop at the mo so I bung the old dear some cash and a list to shop for me!! Next time I shall write "pull a nice girl for me in the freezer section"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Haha!! Too busy to shop at the mo so I bung the old dear some cash and a list to shop for me!! Next time I shall write "pull a nice girl for me in the freezer section"


Haha good plan. Although her idea of a "nice girl" and yours might be a bit different.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Haha good plan. Although her idea of a "nice girl" and yours might be a bit different.


After the last 2 relationships I been in I think her judgement is better then mine lol :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Never have been the 'relationship type', probably from the **** I've seen which has put me off for life
> 
> I'll settle down eventually, but at the minute I can't cope with whining bitches, I like to live my life as I want to
> 
> Over the breaks I've been living with my brother who has a fiance(stag do next month  ), a little girl and a little baby boy and I'm not gonna lie it does make me want to settle down and have a family of my own but I'm only 22.. that can wait


plus, your probaly riddled


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Ask a girl that weight trains in your gym out? Least you'll have things in common and she won't whine about you training instead of spending time with her!


Well that would be a good idea - however the closest thing to a girl at my gym is the chick on the poster advertising some supplement!! It's a proper c0ckfest where I'm at loll!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

barsnack said:


> plus, your probaly riddled


Clean as far as I'm aware mucka


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dublin said:


> I guess you train in a proper powerlifting/bodybuilding gym then!!! Ah well, pounce on the next one that joins :laugh:


Correct!! they do run pole dancing classes once a week, could lurk behind when theyre finished!! Although that sounds kinda rapey!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

trololoDROL said:


> definately my fiance. I love her to bits and although we both haven't had sex yet i know it's going to be amazing when were married and do have it. we didnt plan not to have sex until after marriage its just we both knew it would be more special. call me a pvssy or whatever but i'm just telling it how it is in my case :/


Fair play to you mate, that would drive me insane I think! How long have you been together? And how long till the wedding night lol? I'd be driving her up to Gretna Green this morning if it were me.


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

barsnack said:


> lol how you know that, didnt know i mentioned that on here...but it was fooking powerful fella:wub:


Oh it was classic - apparently she was like a pencil case!!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

anabolik said:


> If you're totally honest with yourself, which would you rather have. A relationship with someone you care about or sex with a different person every week with whom you have no connection whatsoever?
> 
> In the past 3 weeks I've slept with 2 women and feel absolutely nothing for them. The sex was ok and it's another notch on the bedpost but I literally feel no different for having had the experiences. You don't gain anything internally or change or grow as a person by racking up the numbers.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you need a tighter hole. Try the bum next time


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Im a greedy CNUT so like to have the best of both worlds

Soon as i get on a course im out on the prowl for fresh vagina...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not read the thread but one night stands are usually awkward and unfulfilling, best sex i ever have had is with my mrs as we both know the ins and outs of how to thrill each other. If u can let go with ur partner , sex can be amazing


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

^ This

Casual sex is over rated IMO, for me anyway. I'd much rather sleep with someone that knows me inside out and vice versa. Don't get me wrong I've had good one night stands before but it never compares to sex with a partner. I can see where some people are coming from, but maybe you just haven't found the right girl. Past relationships I've got bored of sex with some of them to the point it was almost a chore. My current partner though, which I've been with longer than any previous, the sex just keeps getting better.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Depends how long you've been in the relationship!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've always preferred to wait until I'm sure the girl cares for me enough. That way she'll be less likely to laugh out loud when I take my pants off.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I've always preferred to wait until I'm sure the girl cares for me enough. That way she'll be less likely to laugh out loud when I take my pants off.


Sympathy sex is better than no sex


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Not an option...in my thread at least
> 
> I've got a fvck buddy but have no emotions towards her at all. And plus I find it hard to develop feelings or even respect for a woman who i know is getting it from other guys while I'm seeing her. Double-standards? Yea maybe lol
> 
> ...


You call it double standards as if it's something you can't help. Iv got a challenge for you. From now til you find a partner you can only sleep with 1 person at a time so you have to completely stop talking to one person before you can make a move on the next one.

Many men would struggle to do this but find it disgusting that a girl does it when she has a LOT more option

Not aimed solely at you but guys have such massive expectations for the girls but wouldn't be willing to do the same back


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> Being on gear wouldn't have anything to do with Wanting relationships over one nighters do you think? Constant sex when you feel horny and then someone to cwtch you when you feel all sad!


Would of thought it be the opposite tbh. When on gear with a massive sex drive having a few fk buddies be a lot easier


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do enjoy being in a relationship but I also enjoy being single. When you're with the same girl, the sex gets very samey, now my ex was the dirtiest girl I've been and would do anything but it was still the same in a way. It's like w4nking to the same porn!

At the moment in single and enjoying sh4gging about, I'm enjoying the chase and the excitement of sex with someone new. Yet the emotional connection is missing which does make it a little hollow.

For the moment I'll stick to putting my d1ck in anything that's wet and then when the right girl comes a long I'll settle down, which usually lasts 2 years then I'm single again.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I do enjoy being in a relationship but I also enjoy being single. When you're with the same girl, the sex gets very samey, now my ex was the dirtiest girl I've been and would do anything but it was still the same in a way. It's like w4nking to the same porn!
> 
> At the moment in single and enjoying sh4gging about, I'm enjoying the chase and the excitement of sex with someone new. Yet the emotional connection is missing which does make it a little hollow.
> 
> For the moment I'll stick to putting my d1ck in anything that's wet and then when the right girl comes a long I'll settle down, which usually lasts 2 years then I'm single again.


i find women dont tend to have the same mind frame as men though. they get an emotional attachment pretty quickly even if they say they just wanna be **** buddies. +_+ wtf is that about!


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Fair play to you mate, that would drive me insane I think! How long have you been together? And how long till the wedding night lol? I'd be driving her up to Gretna Green this morning if it were me.


We've not been out with anyone other than each other. We've been best friends pretty much since childhood... so yupp haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

anabolik said:


> If you're totally honest with yourself, which would you rather have. A relationship with someone you care about or sex with a different person every week with whom you have no connection whatsoever?
> 
> In the past 3 weeks I've slept with 2 women and feel absolutely nothing for them. The sex was ok and it's another notch on the bedpost but I literally feel no different for having had the experiences. You don't gain anything internally or change or grow as a person by racking up the numbers.
> 
> ...


You using clomid or are you currently ovulating???


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i find women dont tend to have the same mind frame as men though. they get an emotional attachment pretty quickly even if they say they just wanna be **** buddies. +_+ wtf is that about!


Had this with 3 birds in the past 2 weeks mate. Was happy just banging at first now they are saying they want more etc. So knocked it on the head with all of them. Although one has text this morning saying do I wanna go round hers next Friday for a dirty night and she'll dress up and do whatever I want, so I think it's my duty to men to do this.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Had this with 3 birds in the past 2 weeks mate. Was happy just banging at first now they are saying they want more etc. So knocked it on the head with all of them. Although one has text this morning saying do I wanna go round hers next Friday for a dirty night and she'll dress up and do whatever I want, so I think it's my duty to men to do this.


haha get it done


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You using clomid or are you currently ovulating???


Just being honest mate. We can't all be as alpha as you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Just being honest mate. We can't all be as alpha as you.


An excellent point


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i find women dont tend to have the same mind frame as men though. they get an emotional attachment pretty quickly even if they say they just wanna be **** buddies. +_+ wtf is that about!


Women have chemicals that create attachment to a man during intercourse. Men dont have them to anything like the same levels. this is why they get so attached very quickly.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> If you're totally honest with yourself, which would you rather have. A relationship with someone you care about or sex with a different person every week with whom you have no connection whatsoever?
> 
> In the past 3 weeks I've slept with 2 women and feel absolutely nothing for them. The sex was ok and it's another notch on the bedpost but I literally feel no different for having had the experiences. You don't gain anything internally or change or grow as a person by racking up the numbers.
> 
> ...


Youll find the one for you when you least expect it. :thumbup:


----------

